# Are there any 3G internet options that offer no monthly fee? Just a 1 time fee?



## CamCracker

The title says it all: Are there any 3G internet options that offer no monthly fee? Just a 1 time fee? I am looking for a 3G usb adapter for my netbook or possibly MiFi that I only have to pay a 1 time fee, and no contract or plan. I only have a part time job working less than 10 hours a week, and I can't afford a monthly fee. I can afford a one time fee. I just need it to be a one time only fee and no monthly or yearly fees. What are my options?


----------



## johnb35

There will always be monthly fees so you are out of luck there.  Providers wouldn't make any money if there was only a one time fee.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

johnb35 said:


> There will always be monthly fees so you are out of luck there.  Providers wouldn't make any money if there was only a one time fee.


Not true. It's very easy to buy a prepaid 3G USB stick. It's usually only valid for a certain period of time. I would expect many carriers to have this option in the US.


----------



## Geoff

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Not true. It's very easy to buy a prepaid 3G USB stick. It's usually only valid for a certain period of time. I would expect many carriers to have this option in the US.


Yes you can buy prepaid data cards, but usually they are very limited in terms of data usage.  It sounds like the OP is looking for a card that he can pay for once, and use as much as he wants forever.

Just to put it in perspective, typically 3G data cards go for $40 per month for 250MB, and $60 per month for 5GB.  If you wanted a full year of use for 5GB, that would cost you $720.  Now add that up in terms of years and that's what you would end up paying for a one time fee.


----------



## johnb35

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Not true. It's very easy to buy a prepaid 3G USB stick. It's usually only valid for a certain period of time. I would expect many carriers to have this option in the US.



Prepaid means you have so much money on that and you have to pay more on it as you use it.  So basically its not a one time fee.  We live in the real world now.  Show me some providers that offer free internet.  All mobile carriers basically have their own mobile wireless cards but still charge monthly fees for so many gb per month.


----------



## tech savvy

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Not true. It's very easy to buy a prepaid 3G USB stick. It's usually only valid for a certain period of time. I would expect many carriers to have this option in the US.



lol, dont think so.


----------

